# jig color



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

i'm needing info on what color of jig to use when i'm at wintonwoods
when i lived in MN i tried black jig with a purple grub worm.. and a bass hit on it.. i'm thinking on buying one at basspro.. plus other lures too


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

A Black N Blue jig will catch fish anywhere, under any conditions.


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

A good rule of thumb I go by.In cold waters such as in spring,or late fall black/blue jigs work best,in warmer water,I go with brown/orange.But like Rooster said,the black/blue will produce anytime.


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

red and black work good also.


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

thanks guys


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Any color jig will work just as long as it is black and blue!


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

I like to use a 2 tone color jig, like black and blue, but, for a trailer, i will use a blue chunk, instead of black. If I am useing a brown/ orange jig, i will use an orange chunk.

I have always had luck using jigs using this method.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

black jig, black zoom trailer. ive been catching them with this combo the past few evenings.


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

thanks fishingredhawk


----------

